# September Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a new month and time for a new contest.
Ceegee has picked a great theme. "Caption-worthy golden photos".
We all have those quirky unusual pics of our goldens, so share them here. This will be fun!!!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, September 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in* this calendar year *are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.

Here's an example pic from ceegee







.


----------



## Brian de Llorente (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah, it looks good to me! Think I'll go for it!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny meeting Aunt Edna & Gabby. "Be nice Penny... they're friends, not snacks!"


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Sidney


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

But I'm too tired to go potty before bed


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey Bro, it’s happening! We’re finally getting some delish pancakes!


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

My life is so stressful, never ending struggle….


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

“Nothing to see here.”


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Honey. Those plastic eggs are empty but apparently she thinks there is something good in them







.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Penny meeting Aunt Edna & Gabby. "Be nice Penny... they're friends, not snacks!"
> View attachment 895877


Aunt Edna, what a fabulous name!!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great theme! Here's my always caption-ready Goldies!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I see basketball in their future! 🤣


Rundlemtn said:


> Great theme! Here's my always caption-ready Goldies!
> View attachment 895952


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wendy427 said:


> I see basketball in their future! 🤣


LOL! Tell me your dog does agility, without showing me your dog doing agility


----------



## maggiem (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

"No mom, we weren't beating up our brother - honest!"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> It's a new month and time for a new contest.
> Ceegee has picked a great theme. "Caption-worthy golden photos".
> We all have those quirky unusual pics of our goldens, so share them here. This will be fun!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

Here are my girls. Kayla, 14 1/2 golden doddle, Kylie 9 month old golden retriever and Kelsy, 13 1/2 year old golden retriever. My girls.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

"I'm just gonna put my head right here and stare at you for no reason whats so ever mom, love you!"


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## kipdum (8 mo ago)




----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Penny meeting Aunt Edna & Gabby. "Be nice Penny... they're friends, not snacks!"
> View attachment 895877


I used to tell my Goldens, about their piggy siblings, they’re friends not food.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Mapster (6 mo ago)




----------



## KwittyCat (Aug 24, 2020)

The Kira......She's a derp lol


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Downward dog


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Dreaming of a Bills Super bowl. Go Bills!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great entries so far!


----------



## Mapster (6 mo ago)

GoldeninCT said:


> Dreaming of a Bills Super bowl. Go Bills!
> View attachment 896236


Great one!


----------



## Goldenbrody (Oct 23, 2019)

Living the















dream and loving life


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, September 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Entries will be accepted until Thursday, September 22nd.


One day left!!!!!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

You are such a handsome devil.....


----------

